# Do you know your bodybuilders?



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Let's play a game, name that bodybuilder.

Here are a few easy ones to start with

:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Franco Ed Corney Dave Draper Arnie

Who is this?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Con said:


> Franco Ed Corney Dave Draper Arnie
> 
> Who is this?


Matt Duvall (oldish pic though)


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Who's this


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Shaun???


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Who's this


Yep ollie, shaun davis.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

who's this???


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Yep ollie, shaun davis.


 :thumb:

Pre Tats so thought it might throw a few of you...

Sam


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

shorty said:


> who's this???
> 
> View attachment 14948


looks a bit like frank zane but not sure....


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> looks a bit like frank zane but not sure....


it's not mr zane... keep guessing... reps for who get's it :thumbup1:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

gary strydom in his hey day


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> gary strydom in his hey day


nope.... :laugh:


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

this is a difficult one indeed.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

any clue lol, year, nationality, etc etc


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> any clue lol, year, nationality, etc etc


*Location:* California, USA.

*Date of Birth:* December 14th, 1959

*Height:* 6'0

*Off Season Weight:* 230

*Competition Weight:* 220

this will give it away for sure


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mr Paris then...

Sam


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Mr Paris then...
> 
> Sam


 :thumb: sure is... that pose is a dead give away.. reps


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is a great Bob Paris pic


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

How about this one ?










Sam


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

more, more, this game is ****hot..


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Who's this in his early days ?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

And anyone who knows anything about BB'in should know who these quads belong to !










Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Right then thats 3 i've posted up so lets see who knows their BB's !

Sam


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

pitbull said:


> How about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could it be shaun ray?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Who's this in his early days ?


lee priest


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

shorty said:


> could it be shaun ray?


Nope..


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> lee priest


Correct :thumbup1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Nope..


phil heath??? :confused1:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

shorty said:


> phil heath??? :confused1:


Nope..


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pitbull said:


> How about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shaun Ray


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

chrisj22 said:


> Shaun Ray


Nope.. Shorty already said Shaun..

Little clue known more as a prep guy nowadays !

Sam


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Shaun Ray


i've said that blind man 

ok who's this...


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Nope.. Shorty already said Shaun..
> 
> Little clue known more as a prep guy nowadays !
> 
> Sam


flex wheeler?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

shorty said:


> flex wheeler?


Nope

Tan maybe an issue but its actually a white guy !

Sam


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

shorty said:


> i've said that blind man
> 
> ok who's this...
> 
> View attachment 14951


I know, I know, I missed it. 

I'd say that's a heavily photoshopped person


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> I know, I know, I missed it.
> 
> I'd say that's a heavily photoshopped person


i dont think it is photoshoped mate...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

chad nicols bad spelling surname


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> chad nicols bad spelling surname


Nope..

Also anyone going to have a guess at the quads owner ?

Sam


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> i've said that blind man
> 
> ok who's this...
> 
> View attachment 14951


Levrone??


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Nope..
> 
> Also anyone going to have a guess at the quads owner ?
> 
> Sam


Quads . Yates?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

The quads are tom platz.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ollie B said:


> Quads . Yates?


Nope..


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> The quads are tom platz.


Nope..

Sam


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pitbull said:


> How about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skip La Cour (*sp) :cool2:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Skip La Cour (*sp) :cool2:


Result :thumbup1:

Sam


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pitbull said:


> And anyone who knows anything about BB'in should know who these quads belong to !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul Demayo?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> Levrone??


nope... clue: he loves the raiders football team


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> Paul Demayo?


Well if they didn't belong to Platz they could of only been one other..

Quadzilla

Correct buddy

Sam


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

whos this (easy)


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

paul dillot


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

The freaky vain in his right shoulder will give it away lol..

Sam


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pitbull said:


> The freaky vain in his right shoulder will give it away lol..
> 
> Sam


It did lol


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

ok harder one then:










whos this? :confused1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tiger81 said:


> ok harder one then:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dennis wolf?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

marcus rhul


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like Dorian, lol

Gunter?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Paul Fux the swiss guy?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

The taller guy.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Con said:


> The taller guy.


menzer


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

con was close it was actually jean-pierre fux, belgian i think he was.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

How about this easy one










Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Name the arm !










Another easy one

Sam


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

The arm is Ernie triceps Taylor. Is the other one Don Yougblood?


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Great back and hams !

But who is it ?










Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> The arm is Ernie triceps Taylor. Is the other one Don Yougblood?


ET yep his arms are a blatant give away.

And Yep D Youngbloood (RIP)

Sam


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

porter something begining with c


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very easy one but great vacuum shot so just had to post it










Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> porter something begining with c


You mean *Porter Cottrell ?*

But yep correct

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Danny Padello.

From Limerick Ireland (my home town)


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Con said:


> Danny Padello.


Gonna have to make them harder..

Sam


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Con said:


> Danny Padello.
> 
> From Limerick Ireland (my home town)


i dont know but i bet he could tarmac a drive in half the time with those muscles lol:lol:


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Very old school










Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Another old school


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

pitbull said:


> Very easy one but great vacuum shot so just had to post it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eduardo Kawak with different hair??


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Another old school


is that eddie robinson when he was younger, mmm mid 20s


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Try this for size:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

brickhoused said:


> is that eddie robinson when he was younger, mmm mid 20s


Don't think so. The hair doesn't look right, nor the jawline.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Another one from the archives, but a bit more recent.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Very old school
> 
> 
> 
> ...


greg defero


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Another old school


jeff king aged about 22 i think


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> greg defero


Correct buddy

Sam


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> jeff king aged about 22 i think


Yep :thumbup1:

Sam


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

german dude albrek achime ,please dont pull me on my spelling on this one ha ha.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Very easy one but great vacuum shot so just had to post it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


danny padilla


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

FATBOY said:


> danny padilla


Correct but already been named

Sam


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> i dont know but i bet he could tarmac a drive in half the time with those muscles lol:lol:


 con is it mike quinn???


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Con said:


> Danny Padello.
> 
> From Limerick Ireland (my home town)


con is it mike quinn??


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

ok whos this aged 19


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Another one from the archives, but a bit more recent.


armin shcolz


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> ok whos this aged 19


is it casey viator


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

View attachment 14951


bumping this pic... anyone care to guess (ps it's not photoshoped!)


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

shorty are you serious????

not photoshopped, looks like a blatant photoshop to me


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

lmfao at "not photoshopped"


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep my first one is Achim Albrecht and the second was Armin Scholz.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> is it casey viator


yes m8 won the mr america at 19


----------

